# Current trends in basketball



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Every body wants to be like mike. How true that saying is in this day and age. Not to be like Michael Jordan, himself, but the position he played. Jordan, took the glory of being a Shooting guard to unbelievable proportions. The fans love finesse and acrobatic moves, the crowds come to see quick game play and showtime, but this lust may evidently be lead to the destruction of basketball itself. With so much attention to the style of play of a guard, many players are altering their games. Big men in the NBA just aren’t given enough credit these days.

*An observation* 
Too many times watching a basketball game have I see, either on television or at the play ground, big guys whether it be 6-8" on the play ground or 7 footers in the NBA, trying to seek the attention that a guard gets. These guys have great physical gifts and instead of honing into these gifts and improving their skills, they try to be flashy, take guys off the dribble, make the fancy pass or jack up shots fade always from outside. 

I walked into our college gym, one lazy Tuesday night, and to my surprise there were a whole heap of people playing basketball. Three guys who caught my attention were ABA and GBL players in Australia, who were fairly decent. All three were African decent, two of which were 6'5" and 6'6" who were quite decent guards. But the other player I just couldn’t figure out. He was around 6-8 and a fairly decent leaper. Now for a shoot around game on a late weeknight with many people a shade over or under 6 feet tall, this guy was a giant. But time and time again, he would try taking his man off the dribble, even though he could not dribble. He would jack up perimeter shots, basically try play like a guard. He only tried posting up once. These guys lost over and over again, just because none of their guards were free to make perimeter shots. 

*The reason* 
Now When Shaquille O’Neil throws down a thunderous dunk, in my books that’s a piece of art. Its shear power, which shuts the opposing crowd up and shatters opposing players' confidences. But all you see on your highlight reels are flashy guards, and break away dunks. This guy at the playground, wanted that attention, but im sure if he actually stayed in the paint his team would have been much more effective, and would have freed up his wing teammates. Even in the NBA you see centers such as Raef LaFrenz who if not by choice are forced to the perimeter. Too many times u see guys like Antoine Walker, shoot a jumper from outside, when they have terrific inside games, which would require double teams left right and center. 

*The result * 
So what’s the result when you have a bunch of guys standing around shooting from the perimeter? Boston Celtics, just kidding. It's a donut team. No presence in the middle at all. Without post play to collapse opposing defenses, defenders can play closer to their man, making it harder to get open looks, drive or do pretty much anything on the offensive end. Unless a team has an unstoppable offensive threat that can collapse defenses with their penetration, it becomes impossible for role players to get open looks. Now you can let a star score 50 points, but if u shut down the rest of the team, you will win the ball game. 

Can you imagine a Dallas Mavericks team, with a new and improved Raef? In Denver he showed signs of being a great inside outside player. Imagine an Antoine walker who continuously grinded it inside and caused havoc with his mismatches. How many open looks would Dirk or Nash, or Pierce and Delk get. Versatility is one thing, but when you have a team full of guys who think they all guards, there becomes a serious problem.

The league is lacking in big men, these days a true post player is an absolute rarity. I could probably count them all on half a hand. Shaq, Curry.... no more fingers needed. The truth is the league is also obsessed with the 'uber' forward. In that, they push Power forwards and versatile centers into the small forward role. Garnett and Nowitzki, both logging time at the small forward spot, when they are both actually just versatile power forwards. But the answer to these problems may already be here. Once these guys get old and slow down, they might actually have to move to the center position (once they gain weight). 

*In short* 
The young players in today’s game need to realize that, basketball is a team sport and every player has his position. Its great to have versatility in ones game, but when a player ignores his physical gifts made for inside play, he is in fact ruining his basketball career, or some what limiting himself. Big men in the NBA aren't praised enough, but if they were would we see more guys hustling on the boards, or young centers bulking up playing more back to the basket basketball? Who knows, one thing for sure is that the current trend, is towards creative, and flashy rather than, simple and fierce. 

By Shahin Hussain
(shazha)


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

You always must mention the other side. Ben Wallace, P.J. Brown, and Amare make their living dominating the boards, and some young guys are starting to make their presence felt like Troy Murphy and Nene Hilario. Sure we are in a Like Mike era, but what about Malik Rose, the absolute opposite of what you mention. Sure Forwards hike up jumpshots, but they will always be an inside first position.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Thats fair enough, but none of them are exactly offensive brutes in the post. In that they have an array of post moves, spot on passing out of double teams. Shaq has this mastered like an art.

Just saying guys who have great pysical talents, go wasted on the perimeter so much.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Nice post. I agree. The problem today is that the traditional characteristics of the positions are becoming extinct. Is that bad? In some ways, but good in others. I welcome the KG's and the Milicics, but miss the Olajuwons and Ewings of the past.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

when did the hop step become the norm? they used to call it up and down all the time, then they stopped and only called it if the player didnt go right back up after coming down, and now its almost never called.


----------

